
Behind the farmer protests in 16 states in India - akbarnama
https://scroll.in/article/840896/explained-behind-the-farmer-protests-in-16-states-are-bumper-harvests-and-low-prices
======
tbirrell
The fact this is about India is slight important. Maybe put that in the title?

